# 'Doggies day out' pet sitting/dog walking services Liverpool



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello there I am now up for business and ready and walk

I do pet sitting,dog boarding,dog rehoming,training, group walks and 1-to-1 dog walks plus special walks can be arranged as well for the oldies

thank you
see you soon


----------

